# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What light for a 10 gallon vertical vivarium that will support plants

## PacMan1

title says it all

----------


## Heather

You will need any 6400k full spectrum bulb such as a cfl spiral daylight bulb, a high output t5, or a daylight LED set-up.

----------

